# Shrimp and Aquatic Crab foods



## J4C8_GreenGo (May 19, 2013)

Will shrimp and aquatic crabs eat nematodes and the true worms that fish will eat? Are there any other good nutritious foods out there that I can culture for shrimp, crabs, and the like (invertebrates). Thanks!


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

Fw or sw ? I don't want to assume.
That probably all depends on the shrimp and or crabs & inverts you keep or want to keep , they eat different things.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Culture algae for the shrimp.


----------



## J4C8_GreenGo (May 19, 2013)

tbub1221 said:


> Fw or sw ? I don't want to assume.
> That probably all depends on the shrimp and or crabs & inverts you keep or want to keep , they eat different things.


Yeah. Thanks, I forgot to add that crucial detail. lol Freshwater.

@dalfed Thanks.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

Ok can I ask are these ornamental shrimp or amano or ghost , and is it species only , if there in a aquarium with fish they will eat leftovers from feeding time.
There probably are a few things that you could do but IMO algae tabs and or some hickari shrimp food is not to pricy and will help colored shrimp look better.
I have 1 fiddler crab that I never see eat at all , crayfish really enjoy anything meaty some of mine even catch minnows from time to time but crayfish also require some live plants to pick on or give them lettuce or cucumber from time to time.


----------



## J4C8_GreenGo (May 19, 2013)

I'm actually thinking about getting Panther Crabs. I may also get CRS, orange eyed blue tiger shrimp, or something similar.


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

I know for fact that Ghost shrimp will eat live White worms. It was fun watching that shrimp hang on as the worm tried to get away.

DLH


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

I put some micro worms in a tank to feed Betta fry , the tank stayed up and fry moved , last week I was doing water change an saw multiple 3/8-1/4" iv never had them get that large in containers before wish I could give you those.
But if you'd like I could send ya a scoop of my culture to start your own , but there so small its really for tiny New born fry , is go with the white worms just as Mr Hansen said about , there larger and fast growers .
On another note , ornamental shrimp come in many colors , research them all , some can cross breed like blue pearls and cherry , many are color morphs of same species , unless you don't care , I didn't mind but mine didn't cross. The baby's have mainly brown color when mixed.
I don't know where but iv seen a chart listing all fw shrimp and which can and can't mix..
Shrimp are cool and fun there are a few members here that breed them from time to time and list there stuff to sell , iv gotten some great stuff from members here.
Good luck with which ever path you take.


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

J4C8

I see you live in Arizona. Do you have a basement or some cool place below 70 F. White worms are easy to raise but they need a cool place or they will die. I raise mine in a 1 gallon tub and even though I feed them to my 55 gallon every 2-3 days, I still have to thin them out. White worms can get to about 3/4 inch long. If you aren't squeamish, they like to form into a clump which I then dice with a razor blade for my smaller fish like Neons. The fish go nuts over them. Here's how it's done. I use more dirt because it is easier to maintain the moisture. Whiteworms raising for tropical fish food - YouTube

DLH


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

i may think on getting some of those myself , maybe ill find someone to trade a scoop with for micro worms or vinegar eels.


----------

